# Личный опыт. Может быть интересно для Вас



## Runa (19 Фев 2008)

Здравствуйте. Есть желание поделиться своим небольшим опытом. Спина беспокоила примерно с 2003 года. В течение 3 лет прошла обследование у уролога и гинеколога, вердикт – ищите другую причину боли.

МРТ от 23.10.2005.
На серии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях лордоз выпрямлен. Высота межпозвоночного диска L5/S1 и сигналы от него по Т2 снижены, высота и сигналы от остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранены. Ретролистез тела L5 на 0,4 см. Задняя медианная грыжа диска L5/S1? , распространяющаяся по дуге широкого радиуса с компрессией межпозвонковых отверстий, размером 0,7 см. Просвет спинного канала сужен на уровне грыжи диска, сигнал от структур спинного мозга (по Т1 и Т2) не изменён. Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков.
Заключение: МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений поясничного отдела позвоночника, осложненных грыжеобразованием ( L5/S1). Дегенеративный ретролистез L5 позвонка .

Что беспокоило:
1. Ежедневная утренняя боль в пояснице. По моей личной шкале боли 8-10 баллов (10 баллов это, когда трудно надеть носки в положении стоя из-за боли)
Характер боли-ноющая, сковывающая, ощущение тяжести. Максимум боли приходился на 5-6 утра, бывало от неё и просыпалась.
2. Резкая боль по типу удара током, когда оступишься или внезапно толкнут.
3. Почти ежедневное онемение стопы в области лодыжки ( правая нога)
4. Боль по наружной стороне бедра и икры с большей интенсивностью утром, по моей личной шкале примерно 5баллов. Тип боли тянущая, грызущая.
5. Не могла сидеть более 1-1.5 часов.
6. Не могла лежать на животе более 1 мин.
7. При подъеме со стула – болевой дискомфорт.
8. При спортивных физических нагрузках чувствовала, что правая нога слабее левой значительно.

Что предпринималось в плане лечения в течении 2 лет.
1. 2 курса мильгаммы по 5 инъекций в.м.
2. Курс кинезиотерапии на массажном столе + кинезиотерапия в группе.
3. Пиявки 8 сеансов.
4. Иглорефлексотерапия 2курса по 8 сеансов.
5. Лазеротерапия 2 курса по 8.
6. Общий массаж 2 курса по 10
7. Грязевые аппликации 2 курса по 10
8. Дискус, Траумель в.м. 3 курса по 5 каждого препарата
9. Диклофенак только в случаях, когда надо полностью снять боль перед дальней дорогой
10. Утренние боли всегда снимала гимнастикой: интенсивный разогрев мышц + 2 упражнения из пилатеса + 2-3 асаны из йоги + полувисы на шведской стенке.


Что из вышеперечисленного реально снимало боль. По степени воздействия на боль.
1. Место : Диклофенак .Боль снимал мгновенно. Иньекции хватало на 2-3 дня, потом боль наступала по новой. (почти не пользовалась, т.к. боялась, что понравиться, привыкну, обленюсь).
*2. Место:Пока пропущу*
3. Место:Утренняя гимнастика.( пилатес, йога)
Мильгамма, Дискус, Траумель. Препараты железа , т.к. был обнаружен существенный дифицит в сыворотке крови, при этом гемоглобин был 120.
4. Место:Иглорефлексотерапия, лазеротерапия, грязевые аппликации.
5. Место:Общий массаж.
Совсем не почувствовала отклик на кинезиотерапию как на массажном столе так и в группах и на ЛФК в том виде как преподается в группах.

Образ жизни в эти 2 года.
1. Утренняя зарядка. (4-5 раз в неделю по самочувствию)
2. Старалась сидеть за ПК не более 4 часов в день с перерывами .
3. Как и до постановки диагноза занятия в тренажёрном зале 2-3 раза в неделю по 1.5-2 часа. НО! Исключила бег на дистанцию, прыжки, гиперэкстензию. Работала в основном на силовую выносливость, т.е. в подходе на 25-30 раз чередуя со статикой. Каждый визит в спортзал заканчивала 15 минутной растяжкой. Попробовала себя в контактном карате, как ни странно спина оказалась за, вены против, через полгода бросила это дело из-за вен.
4. Почти полностью исключила из рациона пиво и вино, т.к. вызывают задержку воды в организме. Довольствуюсь коньяком или виски, но не более 100 грамм за присест, в неделю не более 250.
5. Плотный ужин допускается не позднее, чем за 4 часа до сна. Иначе на утро может быть ухудшение состояния.
6. 2 раза съездила в санаторий где, в общем-то, и прошла большинство процедур.

Как изменилось самочувствие.
1. Утренняя боль в спине снизилась с 10 баллов до 4-5.
2. Когда оступалась боли по типу удара током не было ни разу за последние 1.5 года.
3. Онемение в ноге стало меньшей интенсивности
4. Боль в ноге осталась на прежнем уровне с утра 4-5 баллов, в течении дня 1-2 балла, ежедневно.
5. Сидеть могла уже до 3 часов не вставая.
6. Лежать на животе могла по полчаса, но отвыкла это делать.
7. Болевого дискомфорта при подъеме со стула не испытывала.

*Теперь, особо о пункте 2, который пропустила выше, я всю эту писанину и затеяла из-за этого пункта 2.*
Полтора месяца назад в очередной раз зашла в гомеопатическую аптеку и случайно обратила внимание на свечи, рекомендуемые для профилактики ОРЗ. Купила попробовать. Поставила на ночь. Утром проснулась и поняла, что чего-то не хватает. Не хватало боли в пояснице, её не было совсем! Боль в ноге уменьшилась с 5 до 2 уровня с утра и видоизменилась . Через 2 недели ежедневного применения свечей онемение в ноге прошло полностью, боль в ноге чувствую 1-2 раза в неделю и только с утра, интенсивность 1-2 балла. Спина за эти полтора месяца о себе не напомнила ни разу. Я нашла описание этих свечей в инете.
******* Прополис ДН (Propolis DN)
Вот этот вариант тоже понравился
******* Апис-плюс (Apis-plus)
Свечи очень хорошо усиливают кровообращение в тазовой области, полностью снимают спазм мышц в пояснице. По крайней мере, в моём случае это именно так. Я обнаглела и теперь делаю гиперэкстензию с отягощением, сижу по 6 часов не вставая за компом (специально проверяла), ленюсь делать утреннюю зарядку, она вроде как теперь и без надобности, а спина спокойно все это терпит. Правда, спортзал 3 раза в неделю, с интенсивной растяжкой – это обязательно.

Единственно беспокоит момент, как долго можно эксплуатировать эти свечи, и что будет, когда нужно будет прекратить их применение.

Небольшое заключение.
МРТ от 31.01.2008.( спустя 2 года 3 месяца) Томограф тот же.
На серии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях лордоз сглажен. Высота межпозвоночного диска L5/S1 и сигналы от него по Т2 снижены, высота и сигналы от остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранены. Дорзальная диффузная протрузия диска L5/S1, размером до 0,5 см, распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон ( больше влево). Просвет позвоночного канала сужен на уровне протрузии диска, сигнал от структур спинного мозга ( по Т1 и Т2) не изменён. Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, умеренные признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков.
Заключение: МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника.

Это подтверждение тому, что время-лечит.

P.S. Не воспринимать описанные выше физические нагрузки за совет. Всё очень индивидуально и зависит от степени физической подготовленности человека.

Спасибо, что прочли. Буду рада, если почерпнёте отсюда что-нибудь полезное для себя.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2008)

Здорово.


----------



## Виталий Левченко (20 Фев 2008)

Прекрасный план по выздоровлению,а можно было ограничить потребление жидкости перед сном,несколко дней мочегонные,и препараты типа детралекс и троксевазин,утром упражнения на растяжку в постели, и мне кажется,я пропустил ,а Ваше мнение о пиявках?


----------



## Runa (21 Фев 2008)

Здравствуйте. Детралекс пью курсами уже года 3 в связи с не лучшим состоянием венозной системы. О мочегонных подумывала, но прямых медицинских показаний никто не усматривал, а то что мой организм склонен задерживать воду в виду неустановленных причин-считают не повод для диуретиков. Почки в порядке, сердце в порядке, с эндокринологией тоже нормально. Организм уже давно сам понял как ему проще, поэтому пищевую соль употребляю в небольших количествах, совсем не ем острую пищу, однако о верошпироне иногда подумываю.
С пиявками отношения как-то не сложились. Если на иглорефлексотерапии, физиотерапии и после инъекций препаратов улучшение состояния происходило прямо во время сеанса или в ближайший час, то от пиявок такого скорого эффекта не почувствовала. Может был "отложенный" эффект? При этом произошёл не очень приятный случай. В один из сеансов поставили пиявку на область максимального онемения ноги, в тот момент она была на щиколотке снаружи под косточкой. Укус именно этой пиявки был довольно болезненный. На следующий день щиколотка очень сильно отекла, появилось болезненое натяжение в ахилле, я прихрамывала во время ходьбы. Отёк дней через 5 ушёл, хромать перестала, а вот неприятные ощущения вдоль аххилова сухожилия ощущала ещё года 2. К пиявкам-ничего личного.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2008)

Runa написал(а):


> К пиявкам-ничего личного.



Вы любите помидоры?
Кушать, да!
А так, нет.


----------



## Runa (25 Фев 2008)

*2 грыжи пояснично-крестцового отдела позвонка.*

Извините, что встреваю, но напрашивается вопрос: как узнать возраст грыжи, разве МРТ покажет? Ориентироваться на момент начала боли? А если резкого начала и не было? Многих беспокоят даже протрузии в 4мм, тогда вряд ли правильно считать от начала боли.

В другой теме нашла, что Вы считаете, что момент возникновения совпадает с моментом боли в ноге, но мне, например, диагностировали грыжу в 7 мм по МРТ за год до того как я начала чувствовать ногу, спина к этому времени болела уже года 3-4.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (25 Фев 2008)

*2 грыжи пояснично-крестцового отдела позвонка.*



Runa написал(а):


> Извините, что встреваю, но напрашивается вопрос: как узнать возраст грыжи, разве МРТ покажет? Ориентироваться на момент начала боли? А если резкого начала и не было? Многих беспокоят даже протрузии в 4мм, тогда вряд ли правильно считать от начала боли.
> 
> В другой теме нашла, что Вы считаете, что момент возникновения совпадает с моментом боли в ноге, но мне, например, диагностировали грыжу в 7 мм по МРТ за год до того как я начала чувствовать ногу, спина к этому времени болела уже года 3-4.



Это и к вопросу чем является медицина, наукой или искусством. И к тому, что в медицине существует больше вероятность, чем определенность. Вопрос возраста грыжи очень важен в плане врачебной тактики и рекомендаций пациенту. Острый период опасен увеличением грыжи вследствие неправильного поведения. Поэтому если возраст грыжи непонятен, ее нужно считать острой. Но оценка острая-не острая должна быть всегда.

Когда у Вас заболела нога, тактически правильно было бы повторить МРТ. Идеальная ситуация, можно оценить динамику. Причем попытаться сделать на том же приборе, в том же месте.  Если при повторной МРТ размер 7-8, это в пределах ошибки или отека старой грыжи. Тогда механизмом корешковой боли ( в ноге) является постепенное (3-4 года)сужение фораменального отверстия из-за "проседания" позвонков. Но тогда и корешковые проявления (боль в ноге, рефлексы и т.д.) должны быть медленные и печальные. Кстати рефлексы скорее должны быть оживлены на больной стороне (раздражение). 
Если наблюдается увеличение грыжи на 2-3 и больше мм, у Вас повторное выпадение. Считаем это острой ситуацией. Но больше вероятности, что появилась новая грыжа выше ( ниже).  Клинические проявления при этом более резкие.
Таким образом, в определении возраста грыжи, на первом месте клиника, на втором МРТ и рентген. Грамотный рентгенолог по вторичным изменениям обычно может ответить.

И последнее. Вариант который может быть в Вашем случае (если размеры грыжи не изменились). Если при пальпации ягодичных мышц (верхний наружный квадрант, а не место выхода седалищного нерва) находится уплотненный участок и надавливание на него (3-7 секунд) вызывает типичную боль в ноге, то Вам повезло. Боль напрямую не связана с корешком. А работа с этим местом (очень больно) уберет боль в ноге.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (25 Фев 2008)

RUNA. Перешел к вам из другой темы.
 Итак все понятно и логично. Боли в пояснице (3-4 года) до появления болей в ноге не имели отношения к грыже. Ретролистез в сочетании с грыжей полностью объясняют бывшие проблемы. Я считаю это был не ретролистез а нестабильность (функциональный снимок Вы делали?).
В дальнейшем правильное лечение с правильным поведение. Создание мышечного корсета. В настоящее время ретролистеза (нестабильности ?) нет. Грыжа логично уменьшилась. Логичное улучшение.
Вот только сомнения в полезности упраженения с гиперэкстензией. 
 Но расслабляться не надо. Я извиняюсь, но у грыжи характер как у женщины. Чего ей (грыже) взбредет в голову завтра...


----------



## Runa (25 Фев 2008)

Продолжение разговора с Тимуром Гусейновым.
Дело в том, что за 2 недели до появления онемения в правой ноге ( а грыжа у меня выходит преимущественно влево, вот что странно) я делала МРТ и она показала уменьшение грыжи с 0,7 до 0,6см.,выше я это не упомянула.
Самочувствие к этому времени улучшилось, я о спине, спазм меньше,боли менее интенсивные, т.к. к тому времени уже кое-что из лечения предпринималось. И вот на фоне улучшения в спине, после длительной поездки - онемение, а через 3 месяца боль в правой ноге.
Честно говоря, мне ни один врач при осмотре до первой МРТ не обнаруживал никакой серьёзной патологии. Ни при пальпации, ни при тестах в динамике ( не знаю как правильно они называются Ласега?) ничего выявлено не было. На МРТ отправили на всякий случай (за свой счёт),т.к. меня замучили постоянные утренние боли, когда выявили грыжу, то боль свалили на неё.
 В дальнейшем имея МРТ врачи удивлялись тому, что это мои снимки. Боль проходила при физической нагрузке, при разогреве мышц и на утро возвращалась вновь...А виновата ли вообще грыжа...Вопрос про возраст грыжи наверно скорее риторический, хотелось понять в чем и когда провинилась, чтобы уберечь домашних от ошибок. Но убедилась, что каждый приходит к этому состоянию своим путём и этот момент врачи почему-то упускают из виду, но лечение должно зависеть и от этого. Сейчас у меня самочувствие стабильно хорошее, спинка гнётся как пластилиновая, про ногу почти забыла. Летом может быть попробую вернуться на беговую дорожку.

Ну вот пока отвлеклась, Вы всё по полкам разложили. Спасибо.
Функциональный снимок не делала, а ведь хотелось после изучения этого форума, а так никто не назначал.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (25 Фев 2008)

Не исключено, что основной вклад в болевой синдром делал ретролистез (нестабильность?).
Насчет бега. Осевые толчки при нем могут быть повреждающими. Осторожнее с нагрузкой и  слушайте свой организм. Он умный.


----------



## qwerty123456 (9 Май 2016)

у меня похожие жалобы и похожий диагноз. грыжа и листез. очень больно 2 года, не помогает лфк(только больнее, будто связки растягиваются и боли добавляется), диклофенак действует на 20% . очень интересно попробовать свечи.. вдруг и правда поможет. хуже точно не будет. Спасибо за ваш рассказ.


----------



## Галина 2216 (19 Авг 2016)

прочитала все..даже и не знаю что сказать....болит спина уже год лфк делала пару лет с 2007 года...чувствовала себя неплохо. потом бросила-тогда меня беспокоила поясница! Теперь шейно-грудной. Боли постоянные..не зависят от нагрузки и вообще не от чего.как то было неделю легче-потом все снова..хотя ничем не провоцировала! стала делать ЛФК -уже пару месяцев-эффекта пока не вижу. Ни хуже-ни лучше. Что делать!? Руки и ноги поднимаются...онемения нет.но боль в грудном опоясывающая..на плечи,руки и ноги идет.и тяжесть везде.


----------

